# Is my Weather Loach lonely?



## Maddy (Jun 11, 2012)

I recently bought a golden dojo/weather loach to put in my (nearly) brand new 10 gallon tank.

Unfortunately I am a new fish keeper and made the mistake of assuming that since my fish was purchased from a smaller tank than mine, that it wouldn't grow much larger. I never really thought about fish growing after I bought them (which I know, is kinda stupid but that's beside the point haha.) I hadn't done any research before I bought him and it wasn't until after I had him in my tank that I discovered that he might potentially grow to be more than 6" AND that this species prefers to live in groups of 3 or more. I really have to stop putting faith in the employees of Petco. Needless to say, I will be finding a new place to purchase my fish and supplies.

Anyway, I am a little worried about my loach. I would love to have another friend for him because I have really gotten attached to the one I have now. However, I am not sure that a 10 gallon will be enough for them... As of now, he is only around 2 and 1/2 inches so I believe there is plenty of room for him with the size he is so far, seeing as I only have one ghost shrimp currently in the tank besides him. Well, I also have some molly fry but I wouldn't consider buying another fish until I have a found a new home for all of them. (I do not intend on keeping any.)

Would it be a stupid idea to buy another weather loach? I really, really love the one I have and I would be sad if I had to get rid of him...However, I'm afraid that he feels isolated. I am willing to upgrade to a larger tank size to accommodate them as soon as they have outgrown the 10 gallon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have had a golden dojo for about 5 or 6 years now...he is the only dojo i have....he has not ever complained to me about being lonely...he is active and healthy and eats quite well......
but feel free to let me know if yours ever files a complaint or tries to place an ad with e harmony......


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol. there is a f-harmony fish dating thread on my local club board. "Single purple-bellied female Pelvicachromis taeniatus seeks male for companionship and starting a family". That sort of thing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lol....that's great em....i think it's perfect for finding mates for our fish...


----------



## Maddy (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay well I meant like, is he okay being in alone instead of with a group? Because I've read in different places that they like to be in groups of 3 or more... I just want to take the best care of my fish because his happiness is important to me...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think out of all the loaches (that I've kept) Dojos seem to be the ones that are the most OK with being alone. 
However, we have three small ones and one big one in our 40 breeder, and the three little ones seem to love "cuddling" in the floating plants. I would upgrade to a bigger tank before getting a second dojo, though. In the meantime, he'll be alright by himself.


----------

